# Slingshot Of The Month - Mar 2012 - Winners



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey everyone, wow, there were some great submissions this month and thanks to all who took the time to vote.

The winners for Slingshot of the Month - March 2012 are:

*1st Place :*
*Danny0663 and his Aluminium Dragon*










*2nd Place :*
*Chepo69 for his Natural Oak Fork "La Jorobada"*










*3rd Place :*
*A tie for third place between Flippinout and his Antler Hybrid and Torsten's Burl Block Slingshot*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

CONGRATS to all the winners


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll get the award graphics done soon and out to the winners. Apologies to last months winners for not having them done yet.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow!
Thanks everyone for voting, I Appreciate the votes








What an awesome month it's been. Lets make the further months even beter!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats to the winners, what a great field this month, all those nominated should be proud, outstanding work.
Philly


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats all! All very worthy winners..


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats to the winner!!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats to Danny for the 1st place win! It is well deserved!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Winners!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Wooooow!









Thank you very much for the nomination and the votes for: *La Jorobada*

And congratulations to the winner Danny, and Flippinout and Torsten

Chulas piezas todas las contrincantes de este mes


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

congratulations to broadband danny and all the others who were nominated.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats to all.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Fabulous group of winners! Congrats to each of you. A special congrats to Danny ... keep up the great work,* KID*!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The minute I saw that aluminum beauty I knew it was gonna win -- I voted for it myself! Congratulations, Danny. Awesome work.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats to all. Well Deserved wins all the way.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Congrats to all winners.


----------



## Mohawkbones (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats to all !!! Awesome craftmanship .


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

congrats winners just stumbled upon this and i think im going to enter it next month how do i do that


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Well done guys


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

zamarion said:


> congrats winners just stumbled upon this and i think im going to enter it next month how do i do that


Check out the rules for the comp in the top of THIS thread


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Congratulatons!
Some beautiful slinghots were up there!


----------

